# Hav Forum Calendar



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, since Marj told us to stop posting non-July photo challenge posts in that thread, I figured I should make a new thread for this. 

Many of you have said that you're interested in making a photo calendar, and there is a very simple way of doing this (the following is word for word what I posted in the July photo challenge thread):

I just wanted to comment on the Calendar idea... if you use cafepress.com (which I'm pretty sure is what Melissa said she was going to use for the shirts - please correct me if I'm wrong), they do have a way for you to make your own calendar:

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product.aspx

It's very easy, you just need to submit your pictures and they will print it out for you. If we are really interested in making a calendar this would be a good way of doing it.

Just a thought!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL! Oh dear, I can come across as being quite bossy, can't I?? LOL eace: 

I've heard good things about cafepresse as well. If this should become a project someone (or ones) wants to put together, it just might be quite successful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Lina......
Since this has always been my own dream(before the forum)I may just do it for myself!I'm going to think about it!I was hoping the price would be more of a bulk price.......for the forum,if that was something collectively people wanted to do.......


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Julie.... You wanted to put together a Quincy Calendar? That would be great!!! Sign me up!

I am not using Cafe express,they are doing the printing and selling etc... because they are profiting off of it. Which is fine. But I can get them printed through a wholesaler and probably do it cheaper. Its more work to get them out, but would not be too bad. This would be very good if we donate the process to rescue and things like that. 

I have not in the past made a calendar because I did not want to compete with the HEART calendar and I usually gave them photos to use. Now that HEART is no more, I don't see why we could not put one together. We talked about donating money to rescues with the tshirts and I we could do the same with these. 

If anyone is wanting to make individual calendars... you can use Cafe Express or even Kodak does them. Joan makes one every year for the Jolain owners and she gets coupons through Kodak. You can build it online and they are nice. 

The good thing about Cafe express is they will sell them for you. So anyone can log on and buy one. That might be a good idea for Quincy since he is so popular....   Everyone will want those. Julie, how are you going to pick just 12 photos????


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If we do a Forum one, I will need to see everybodys pics. This means the best of the best. High Resolution. Posed pictures, action picture, casual pictures. But don't post every shot you have ever taken. Pick your all time favorites and lets see if we can come up with a calendar. 


We can do it the same way as Tshirts... those sold in Canada can go to Canadian Rescue.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, speaking of T shirts - were they ever done? Where can we get them? Or is that still in the planning stages?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa, do you want us to post the high resolution pictures here?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes post them here.... it has a good title. 

I sent the tshirt guy some info on Friday.. but it was Friday so the weekend he was not it. I am going to call him today. Ill post the shirts I thought would be good over in the tshirt thread. The only one that may be delayed would be the MHS one until we finalize what we want it to say. If we can do that today, then I can include it. 

I was trying to get a good timeline before I told Julie if I could get them before Nationals... Sorry Julie, I wasnt ignoring you, I promise!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I vote for Patti's picture of Desi and his kid brother!!!It is adorable.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I vote for Patti's picture of Desi and his kid brother!!!It is adorable.


Ditto, my DH loves looking at everyone's photos and he just about died when he seen that one last night.

Oh and he is totally in LOVE with Stogie's pictures, he noticed right away that Melissa was in TX and would not be able to come over and take pictures of his boys..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa other than high resolution what other tips do you have for good photos?
Sally


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Did I miss Patti's pic? Where can I see it??:ear:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

SF playgroup photos


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My Avatar picture is my favorite Sam picture.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I agree Deb.....looks very professional!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Doggie Nut said:


> Did I miss Patti's pic? Where can I see it??:ear:


 Vicki, the picture is in this reply - post #60 in the "SF Playdate Tomorrow" topic.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly....that is hilarious!! I don't know how I managed to miss that!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Didn’t someone have a picture of two puppies kissing?? Had to be one of our resident breeders anyone? I LOVED that one also.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a GREAT picture of Desi and that stuffed toy! Thanks for the link, Kimberly. How is it that you can post a 'single post' and not in a thread? Interesting.

I'm all for making a Hav calendar! I think we have so many gorgeous Havanese here and most of us are puppy picture addicts so it works! lol 

Debbie, that is an all-time fave of Sam.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

lbkar said:


> Didn't someone have a picture of two puppies kissing?? Had to be one of our resident breeders anyone? I LOVED that one also.


I think it was Kimberly's last litter that had two pups nose to nose....... not sure.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
Don't you have to have a pretty good camera for high resolution?
Also,if we shrink the pix they are not as clear,but we can't post full size as the forum won't let us.What are your thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Melissa,
> Don't you have to have a pretty good camera for high resolution?
> Also,if we shrink the pix they are not as clear,but we can't post full size as the forum won't let us.What are your thoughts/suggestions?


I know at least more myself my favorite pictures (for now) of Oliver are my avatar and signature photos. How high of a resolution do you need? (they are 2+)
Any other hints as to getting a good photo?
Sally


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I vote for Julie's Hibiscus baby. That picture of Quincy is just too adorable for words!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I was just thinking, post the small one here, but only if you know you have a high resolution copy somewhere. 


Oh we MUST have some of Oliver and Quincy. And everyone else too! 
We may have a 5 year calander...


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Can't we just do a "collage" every month with everyones favorite pics? 
That way every dog can be included....instead of just 12~


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Is there a date or deadline you need the photos in by?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MopTop Havanese said:


> Can't we just do a "collage" every month with everyones favorite pics?
> That way every dog can be included....instead of just 12~


I like your idea, Katie! We could use themes too, for each collage.... males, females, older dogs, new puppies, Canadian Havs, U.S. Havs, International Havs, in costume, holiday theme....... on and on.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ok Thanks Melissa!Boy,I wish I had listened and took off that date...:fish:
Maybe I can crop it out or I'll just have to take new ones!eace:

That's a good idea Katie---


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:bump: :bump: :bump: 

Just wondering if people are still interested in making a forum Calendar??


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am!!!!

I was just thinking about taking some of my favorite pictures and making one on Cafe Press (of course with PERMISSION from people's photos that aren't mine! LOL)

Quincy's flowerpot picture is a MUST, that is one of my favorites  And Sam jumping over the ball......a classic! And Goldie with her Chanel bag...and Paige's boys........and this one of Cash, oh.....and Sierra! And we can't forget Radar and Beamer , and Stogies seduction shots!!!! and Marj's from the photo challenges, and Cody...and Casper! and ON and ON.. and Dora, and Laurie's crew....and Leanns, Michele,  and Bunni, and Brady...and IFung with her carseats! lol.........and keep coming back remembering more! lol

I will be here ALL day naming pictures. LOL 

I think it WILL end up being a 5 year calendar.

I like the idea of favorite shots a little better than collages, maybe we could do both, though? And have an option to buy...or buy both! lol

We should start a thread to nominate pictures and then once we have about 30-50, we can start voting for top 12? Sound like a good idea?

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would love to have a Hav. forum calender. I have a havanese calender now, but they aren't near as cute as the ones on here.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lina said:


> they do have a way for you to make your own calendar:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product.aspx
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you for the link! I have a lot of clients who get artwork done at the holidays for calendars and this sounds really easy. What's up with this year? People are already thinking about Christmas. They all got me in the mood for Christmas so I've been shopping early too. I guess it's contagious :biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

And Jan! You have some GREAT pictures (and videos! LOL Too bad they can't be on a calendar!!) 

Let's start nominating pictures on a new thread, incase people aren't checking this one anymore.

It would also encourage some *new* pictures in the gallery. I would really LOVE to have one. I was just thinking about making my own, but heck, I would have a hard time narrowing down to 12, but there is always next year...and the next...lol

We could do a collage of the runners up on the front and back covers?

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

quote=[Originally Posted by Lina 
they do have a way for you to make your own calendar:

http://www.cafepress.com/cp/customize/product.aspx

It's very easy, you just need to submit your pictures and they will print it out for you. If we are really interested in making a calendar this would be a good way of doing it.

Just a thought!JASHavanese;46702]Wow, thank you for the link! I have a lot of clients who get artwork done at the holidays for calendars and this sounds really easy. What's up with this year? People are already thinking about Christmas. They all got me in the mood for Christmas so I've been shopping early too. I guess it's contagious :biggrin1:[/quote]

I've used the Cafe Press before and was very happy with their products!
Sally


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> And Jan! You have some GREAT pictures (and videos! LOL Too bad they can't be on a calendar!!)
> 
> Let's start nominating pictures on a new thread, incase people aren't checking this one anymore.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if they come up with a video calendar one of these days. They have a photo frame thingie that shows digital pictures.
Where are the pictures we're picking from?


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> quote=[Originally Posted by Lina
> they do have a way for you to make your own calendar:
> 
> I've used the Cafe Press before and was very happy with their products!
> Sally


Thanks Sally, I'll let them know.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have heard Cafe Press is better for Calendars than Snapfish. I wonder if they give bulk discounts? That could always be an option after we make a calendar....Melissa could sell it on Cafe PRess.

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I AM working on one. I only have two hang ups. HOW TO CHOOSE THE PHOTOS. 

I mean, I can choose them without a problem, but I am looking at them with a photographers eye. I would chose the best quality, and good photos of cute dogs that show their personality. I would not want to worry about people being left out, or causing any hard feelings. I do plan on doing a nice one, and I need to get on this before 08. 

Maybe we can make 2, a forum one and a readers choice one. haha.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh! Well, that solves ALL the problems!  

Let's just let Melissa choose them!!!!! You have the *trained* eye. I just HOPE you put the Goldie/Chanel one in there! hint hint!

I won't be offended if my photos are left out. I know that I am not that great of a photographer.

I mean, people have to look at it from the perspective that ALOT of Havs here are super cute, but that doesn't mean the photo itself is great, ya know? There could be background issues (messes! lol) etc.

I think if the readers wanted a choice, they could always just create one for their use.

I'm anxious to see what you come up with  Will it be out 08'??? No pressure or anything! ound: 

Kara


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Kara... 
Here is another thing... I can't select photos if I never see them or know they exist so a sep thread would be a good idea too.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank Melissa, I feel you picking would make the best calender. Like Kara said our dogs might be cute, but that doesnt mean we know how to take pictures. I know I stink at it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k..... this all sounds GREAT ! I'm off to look for another calendar photo thread! Yahoooooooo !


----------

